# National security check for Pakistani national



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

Hi,

I received the following e-mail message as a reply from DIAC:

"At this stage there are no further documents pending. In terms of processing, the department will now ensure that all of the legal requirements are met in relation to your application. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible."


My timeline:

(1) 175 Application submitted: 23-Feb-2010
(2) Case Officer assigned: 26-Mar-2014
(3) Medical submitted: 27-Apr-2014
(4) PCC submitted: 6-May-2014


Questions:

(a) How long likely my application is going to take to get finazlied, at this stage?

(b) Generally, medical and police certificate are asked at the last stage so why the above e-mail is talking about "national security checks"? Esp. in context that I am Pakistani national (High Risk Country), how much time this security check will likely take?


Really really thanks in advance, for any feedback on this!!!!

Regards,

Zahoor


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

Thanks Usmann!

My query was that by seeing the above reply/e-mail message from DIAC should I conclude that my Security Check is now going on? As the Medical and PCC is already done.


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

Generally after getting Medical and Police Clearance it takes only few weeks or a month if all goes well.

I am really concerned if in my case Security Check is still not finish and will take many more months now.

Any help or comment will be highly appreciated.


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

*How to know Security Checks process is started*

Hi, 

I have seen post from different users stating my Security Checks start on this or that month etc...

How can one really know Security Check is started. Because Case Officer never tell this clearly, in my experience.

Furthermore, is it must that it is started after the allocation of Case Officer, or it could be start even before.

Please highlight.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,

Zahoor


----------



## Usmann_ (Feb 19, 2014)

zahoorahmed said:


> Thanks Usmann!
> 
> My query was that by seeing the above reply/e-mail message from DIAC should I conclude that my Security Check is now going on? As the Medical and PCC is already done.


yes .. the last stage is integrity checking.. and that is time consuming.. 

hold your horses ..insha'Allah you will get your Grant... 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 11/04/2014.... (Justified the degree from Pakistan).. Result awaiting... 
... IELTS training started...


----------



## enzee (Nov 30, 2013)

zahoorahmed said:


> Generally after getting Medical and Police Clearance it takes only few weeks or a month if all goes well.
> 
> I am really concerned if in my case Security Check is still not finish and will take many more months now.
> 
> Any help or comment will be highly appreciated.


The reply you had was a standard one, I don't think you will have to wait for a long time, probably you will get positive reply in few weeks.

Good Luck


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

I wish you grant will come soon, your case is unique in terms of time it has taken.

I believe it should not have taken more than 1 year, I doubt that you applied it via Skill Select ?


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

nonee17 said:


> I wish you grant will come soon, your case is unique in terms of time it has taken.
> 
> I believe it should not have taken more than 1 year, I doubt that you applied it via Skill Select ?


Here is the type of visa I applied and my profession:

Visa type: Skilled (Migrant) (class VE) {175}

Profession: ICT (System Administrator)


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

The visa is now change to Skilled Migrant 189, also applying visa from Skill Select application is faster...


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

Now I have mentioned my detailed timeline in my signature so other can better suggest me in that context.

Many thanks in advance!!!

Regards,

Zahoor


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

Anybody please comment.

Thanks!


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

zahoorahmed said:


> Here is the type of visa I applied and my profession:
> 
> Visa type: Skilled (Migrant) (class VE) {175}
> 
> Profession: ICT (System Administrator)


what is ur city of residence?..do u have a nameplate of ur name outside ur house..also does ur neighbourhood know about u and ur job..agencies may undergo these process


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

sultanshah said:


> what is ur city of residence?..do u have a nameplate of ur name outside ur house..also does ur neighbourhood know about u and ur job..agencies may undergo these process


I lived in Karachi. And as now I don't have my own home in Karachi and living in UAE for quite time. There is no name plate at my home. I think it is not very important.


----------



## Mehmood1 (Feb 22, 2016)

does any body will like to share his or for any of his friends time line for his security checks , as i have applied in feb 2015 and still waiting.


----------



## indiference (Nov 11, 2012)

zahoorahmed said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Zahoor,

Wait in there buddy, ur grant must be around the corner....according to my hunch, your check must have started by june or july 2014 when the case officer asked you for police clearance and medicals. For 175 G5 cases they were taking a maximum of 18 months, in your case that timeline has long surpassed therefore i strongly feel you will be hearing from them real soon, probably in a month or so..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

